#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-27
<tiger__> nick TigerLuo
<ypwong> 早。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-28
<ypwong> 早
<guanghui> new here
<cfhowlett> guanghui, greetings
<guanghui> thx
<maclin> 有人用google的环聊不？这个不需要FQ吧？
<cfhowlett> !cn|maclin,
<JackYu> ypwong, hi, I'm going to file a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu, 但是找不到提交bug的地方。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, let me check
<JackYu> for the purpose of supporting default-setting package on Precise
<ypwong> 試一下跑 "apport-bug ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu"
<ypwong> JackYu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug 也可以。
<JackYu> 自动跳转到https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs了
<JackYu> 你说是在哪里跑“apport-bug ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu”？
<JackYu> ypwong, 你看要是可以直接file一个？
<JackYu> ypwong， 另外，我不能在https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+milestone/alpha-1上关联buleprint，是不是需要设置权限？
<ypwong> 在命令行跑
<ypwong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug 不应该会跳转，登陆了？
<ypwong> JackYu, 关联 blueprint 你应该有权限，反正我是可以关联的。
<JackYu> OK, 那我就通过终端报吧
<maclin> 我看到提示：Ubiquity Slideshow         does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<maclin> 是不是可以在这提？https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+filebug
<JackYu> 需要针对p版本报～～
<ypwong> maclin, 可以。
<maclin> ypwong:针对不同版本，应该是在里面进行说明对吧？
<ypwong> 在 bug 里描述清楚，然后用那个 nominate for series 链接。
<maclin> OK:)
<maclin> ypwong:你们有没有遇到13.04适配Ralink无线网卡的问题？
<maclin> 我们现在发现在两台使用Ralink无线网卡的机器上安装UbuntuKylin13.04后，无线网卡有时候会出问题
<maclin> 而且总体来说，13.04的网络连接好像存在一些问题，特别是自动获取IP地址时，经常需要很长时间才会反应过来，无线网络偶尔也会出现无法访问的情况，有时候把网卡关了重开会好点儿
<ypwong> maclin, 之前有一款，最近很少 ralink 的。
<ypwong> 发个 lspci -vvnnk 到 paste.ubuntu.com 看看
<maclin> 好的，明天去用那台机器测一下
<ypwong> 我倒没遇到过什么网络问题，会不会是你们那边的 dhcp 服务器的问题呢 :)
<maclin> 原来12.04的时候感觉没这么明显
<ypwong> 如果能访问 dhcp 服务器比较容易定位问题，也可以看看 networkmanager 的 log
<maclin> networkmanager的log在哪看？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-29
<maclin> ypwong:Ralink那台机器的信息贴到http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711976/上了
<ypwong> 早
<maclin> 现在那台机器的有线网卡现在是好的，无线网卡不能用，kylinhebing现在用的这台机器
<ypwong> 我看看
<maclin> 早
<ypwong> 13.04?
<maclin> 是的
<maclin> 无线网卡好像是时好是坏，也不是一直都不行
<ypwong> maclin, hmm, 看来 13.04 里支持这块卡不太好
<ypwong> 这是相关的 bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<maclin> 上面有人说的那个patch也不行对吧？我看最后一个说目前有效的方法只能是降到12.04？
<ypwong> 12.04 肯定是他自己打了 patch
<ypwong> maclin, 有空你可以试试 http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<maclin> ypwong:这是个好地方啊！你是说可以试试高版本的backports？
<ypwong> yes
<ypwong> 12.04 LTS 有提供 linux-backports-modules-* 包
<ypwong> non-LTS 就没有了。
<maclin> 好的，我试一下
<JackYu> ypwong, I send you the draft of UKDS, please check. I will send to the mailing list later. We'd better publish it this week.
<ypwong> JackYu, ok, will chekc
<ypwong> check
<JackYu> ypwong, I registered ukds just now: https://launchpad.net/sprints/ukds.
<ypwong> JackYu, good
<ypwong> JackYu, summit, not submit
<JackYu> wow...
<JackYu> I will modify it:)
<JackYu> ypwong, I filed a bug on  ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1185460
<ypwong> JackYu, got it
<ypwong> JackYu, i'm not sure if ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu understands what to backport
<ypwong> because we won't backport a whole new version to Precise
<ypwong> but only will backport specific patches
<JackYu> ypwong, yes, seems that we should find the patch?
<ypwong> JackYu, yes
<ypwong> JackYu, or state what is the problem when you install ubuntu-default-settings in Precise
<JackYu> ok:)
<JackYu> ypwong, it's the src of qt qq: https://github.com/zhanlangsir/Qtqq/tree/qtqq-dev
<ypwong> JackYu, i haven't tried it yet :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-30
<JackYu> ypwong, the latest version of qtqq: http://ubuntuone.com/53T8K2odMvxOFjgA8jTzp6
<ypwong> JackYu, thanks, but it's buggy
<ypwong> friend list does not show any one of my friends
<ypwong> the only thing i can do is login
<JackYu> 登录以后可以看到好友列表和群
<JackYu> 但功能仍然很弱
<ypwong> JackYu, 我这边看不到。
<ypwong> tried two different accounts
<JackYu> 我将登录后的显示情况截屏发给你了
<JackYu> 可以看到好友、群和最近联系人
<JackYu> ypwong, 发你邮箱了
<ypwong> 所以程序 bug 啊，或者是因为我用 12.04.2?
<JackYu> 噢。。。有可能
<JackYu> 我是在13.04上build的
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin | UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-31
<freeflying> JackYu: you wanna me carry all the cds/tees to US?
<JackYu> freeflying: yes, if you can:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 有没有好的视频软件推荐？我们调研了一圈，还没有确定的。如果视频不行，语音也可以。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, jonas 說有個 openmeeting
<ypwong> 需要自己搭服務器
<JackYu> ypwong, 这两天在网站改版，争取周末将UKDS的宣传放上去
<ypwong> cool
<JackYu> openmeeting不行
<JackYu> 浏览器有flash插件问题，服务端很容易死掉
<JackYu> 我们刚才试了
<JackYu> 现在最低方案是全程使用IRC进行交流
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-26
<wuxiaoyi> pywong
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-27
<leizhicheng> 大家早上好～
<leizhicheng> 好吧。这里就12个人？
<ypwong> leizhicheng, hihi
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 你好～
<ypwong> leizhicheng, 你在哪
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 我是苏州的。
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 这里好冷清啊
<ypwong> leizhicheng, good,　這是開發頻道
<ypwong> 開發者都是夜貓子
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 差不多啦
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 你呢？你也是开发者？
<ypwong> 打醬油的
<leizhicheng> 好吧。。
<leizhicheng> 来个打酱油的这时也热闹点了
<leizhicheng> 大家中午好～
<huawei> hello
<leizhicheng> hello ~
<leizhicheng> 华为?
<huawei> 不是 电脑的名称
<huawei> 貌似这个频道不是新手频道，我又找错了
<leizhicheng> quit
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-29
<wuxiaoyi> i am sorry，Please contact  jackYu  to know details. he is lead for kylin
<ypwong> ?
<wuxiaoyi> O(∩_∩)O~
<wuxiaoyi> lluis
<lluis> ok, thanks!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-25
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔记得看 bug 1454200
<ubot5> bug 1454200 in fcitx-qimpanel (Ubuntu) "qimpanel window position wrong on high-dpi screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454200
<FJKong> happyaron: 3200*1800 这分辨率哪儿找去
<happyaron> FJKong: macbook pro
<FJKong> happyaron: 你的是这个分辨率么
<happyaron> FJKong: thinkpad好像也有这么高分辨率的型号了
<happyaron> FJKong: 是，但上面没linux
<FJKong> happyaron: 我问问看办公室有没有
<happyaron> 好
<FJKong> ypwong: jzheng_afk 办公室有高分屏的机器嘛
<ypwong> FJKong, 不曉得，最好問QA
<ypwong> FJKong, 干嘛
<ypwong> 看到了
<FJKong> ypwong: 有个bug
<ypwong> FJKong, let me check
<ypwong> FJKong, 木有
<ypwong> FJKong, 台北有
<FJKong> ypwong: 哦
<ypwong> shijing, hi
<shijing> ypwong:hi
<ypwong> shijing, 刚发了个邮件给你，能帮我找huangsheng解答一下吗
<shijing> ypwong:好的，但可能要晚一点， 今天他请假了
<ypwong> hmm
<ypwong> shijing, 除了他，还有谁能回答?
<shijing> ypwong：maclin
<ypwong> maclin, hihi
<maclin> ypwong,hi:)
<maclin> ypwong: hi:)
<ypwong> maclin, 发了邮件给你，能帮忙回答一下吗
<maclin> 应该是14.10，具体需要确认一下，稍等
<happyaron> ypwong: 那那个bug肿么办呢
<happyaron> ypwong: bug 1454200
<ubot5> bug 1454200 in fcitx-qimpanel (Ubuntu) "qimpanel window position wrong on high-dpi screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454200
<ypwong> FJKong 不会修吗
<happyaron> FJKong: 需要高分辨率机器测试啊
<ypwong> 下次sprint你们可以看看谁有
<happyaron> ypwong: 额我组没有
<happyaron> ypwong: 我有个mbp但是上面木有linux
<ypwong> use live mode?
<happyaron> 启动不能啊
<FJKong> 饿
<FJKong> 额
<FJKong> 好不容易连上来了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> FJKong: 我试试看能不能在我的mbp上启动起来linux
<FJKong> happyaron: 好人卡*1024
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> FJKong: 你这是在诅咒我么。。。
<FJKong> happyaron: 我都感动哭了
<happyaron> FJKong: 可是我不想收这么多好人卡啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 三个星星升一个月亮 三个月亮升一个太阳 收集多了游泳的
<happyaron> 。。。。。。
<ypwong> maclin, 好的，具体是想看看 14.04 会否有这个功能，因为 oem 只用 14.04
<maclin> ypwong: 好的，OEM是否集成最新的版本？这样就不涉及中间的版本问题了
<ypwong> maclin, 不会用最新，因为是14.04
<ypwong> LTS
<maclin> 这种更新快的应用使用最新的可以给用户更好的体验，为啥不做呢？^
<ypwong> maclin, 要走sru啊
<maclin> 我印象14.04里面是没有的
<ypwong> maclin, 能否确认一下？
<maclin> 当时14.04的赶得比较急，当时最新的版本没能入库，进去的版本是0.2.9.2，是很早的版本，很多功能都没有
<maclin> 如果是这样，建议走一下sru，我们想升级14.04的默认uksc很久了，那个版本确实太老^_^
<maclin> ypwong: 刚才查了一下，应该是0.3.4版本开始加入这个功能，后面也在不断完善，14.10里面集成的是1.1.3版本，相对来说完善一些
<aoao> hi，有人吗
<aoao> ubuntu是怎样编译，然后生成安装光盘的，有人知道吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-27
<Koika> 您好， Is there a Live version? I corrupted my ubuntu kylin kernel and only have fedora. the only usb creator I can get to work is Fedora Live and it complains about Kylin not being a Live install.
<jackyu> happyaron, 收一下邮件～
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-05-29
<Okuni> hello
<Okuni> 有人吗?
<Okuni> hi
